# Should my wife and I have separate accounts for Amtrak Guest Rewards?



## H'BurgRiders (Jun 13, 2010)

For the Memorial Day Weekend, my wife and I took our first train trip in 20 years. We caught the Crescent in Hattiesburg, MS and rode it to Washington D. C. where we visited family. We had a roomette and we greatly enjoyed the experience. We booked another trip for the fall. If we have time, we prefer this way of travel over airlines.

My question relates to the Amtrak Guest Rewards Program. How many accounts do my wife and I need?

While I paid for both trips, my wife's ticket is in her name and my ticket is in mine. Does that mean we need two accounts?

I know from our experience with Delta Airline the account is all in my name, regardless of the names on the ticket. However, I don't know what would be best for AGR. To help in answering, our train trips are likely to be part of our nonbusiness travel and my wife and I normally travel together on nonbusiness trips.

Also, a second question, does anyone know how I might convert the Delta points into Amtrak points?

Thanks.


----------



## Edgefan (Jun 13, 2010)

Yes, your wife needs her own account. She will get points for her railfare on her account, as you will get points for the sleeper accomodation and your railfare on your account. Whoever is first on the reservation for a sleeper will get the points for the room. Not having an account for her, the funds for her railfare will go unaccounted for.  As far as converting your Delta points, I will defer that question to those in the know, as I have not stepped on a plane since November of 1997 and never plan on ever getting on one in the future.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 13, 2010)

Yes, you need separate accounts to earn points for your wife's ticketed travel. Amtrak points will only be credited to an account that matches the name on the ticket.

By the way, Delta SkyMiles is the same. If you got miles for your wife's DL ticket, is it possible that those were miles from using the Delta SkyMiles credit card to buy the ticket? Only a SkyMiles account in your wife's name could earn actual Delta travel miles.

Delta SkyMiles is a dead-end for miles. SkyMiles cannot be transferred out to any other program.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 13, 2010)

By all means, get an AGR account for both you and your wife! Although she will earn less points, that doesn't mean she will not earn free travel. My sister does not travel much by train  but before one of our trips many years ago, I signed her up. She has redeemed 1 award and has enough for another award!

If you would like a referral (for a larger sign-up bonus), PM (Private Message) me ASAP with *BOTH* your email addresses. (Each account has to have a separate email address.) This way, your sign-up bonus is 1,500 points each - instead of 500 points. Either way, do it ASAP, You mentioned Memorial Day. You can claim credit for trips up to 21 days prior to registering for AGR. That day is coming up very soon!


----------



## H'BurgRiders (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks fellows. I got my account just after I ordered the tickets. Now I'll go ahead and get my wife an account.

Again, Thanks.


----------



## MJL (Jun 14, 2010)

Be sure to do the referral thing so both you cam get the 500 points, and she can get the 1,500 points sign-on bonus. Your wife will need her own email address. If she doesn't have one, just make a free one at yahoo.com or gmail.com. Then request mileage for the Memorial Day trip, based on her ticket stub.


----------



## H'burgRiders (Jun 14, 2010)

MJL said:


> Be sure to do the referral thing so both you cam get the 500 points, and she can get the 1,500 points sign-on bonus. Your wife will need her own email address. If she doesn't have one, just make a free one at yahoo.com or gmail.com. Then request mileage for the Memorial Day trip, based on her ticket stub.



Thanks, I followed your suggestion. The_traveler setup the referral. Thanks Traveler. The points from the Memorial Day trip have been requested. Will she need to take a train trip within the next 90 days or will the Memorial Day trip do?


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 15, 2010)

I believe the past trip will qualify!


----------



## AAARGH! (Jun 15, 2010)

H said:


> The_traveler setup the referral. Thanks Traveler.


Dang, you are GOOD!


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 15, 2010)

AAARGH! said:


> H said:
> 
> 
> > The_traveler setup the referral. Thanks Traveler.
> ...


At least *SOMEBODY* agrees with me! :lol:


----------



## GG-1 (Jun 15, 2010)

AAARGH! said:


> H said:
> 
> 
> > The_traveler setup the referral. Thanks Traveler.
> ...


Now you need to buy him a new, larger hat.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 15, 2010)

GG-1 said:


> AAARGH! said:
> 
> 
> > H said:
> ...


10 Gallon hats don't fit. They have to be at least 100 Gallon hats! (Size 127.5 :lol: )


----------



## AAARGH! (Jun 15, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > AAARGH! said:
> ...


Oi Vey!


----------



## H'burgRiders (Jun 15, 2010)

AAARGH! said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > GG-1 said:
> ...


I think I understand the congratulations. The traveler received 500 points for the referral. Another lesson learned. Thanks  .


----------

